# Social Anxiety



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

My SA has been pretty bad lately. Who else suffers from this along with dpdr? Is there a connection between the two? Can you have dp with no SA?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Depersonalization can be caused by emotional abuse, and emotional abuse can cause low self-esteem and social phobia. Last time I checked a social anxiety forum, a lot of people said they had problems with their parents (I do as well)

I personally didn't have social phobia before depersonalization (although I was generally anxiety) but once I did get it -

I'd rather have DP for the rest of my life than social phobia in my honest opinion. Like I'd rather socialize with people and feel f'ed up, than avoiding socializing and feel f'ed up no matter what I do lol


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

rodo "SA" arvizu


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I never had social phobia until DP. The night after I got DP I went out with friends and they didnt feel like friends anymore, they felt like strangers and enemies. It was that sudden and extreme, though the symptoms have lessened I still experience it.

DP essentially ruined my university experience, but I was so numb throughout the whole thing I didn't even care. Still don't really. My life is slipping through my fingers, but I dont care, cant get angry about it, feel totally powerless. Probably going to die like this as far as I can see.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

Midnight said:


> I never had social phobia until DP. The night after I got DP I went out with friends and they didnt feel like friends anymore, they felt like strangers and enemies. It was that sudden and extreme, though the symptoms have lessened I still experience it.
> 
> DP essentially ruined my university experience, but I was so numb throughout the whole thing I didn't even care. Still don't really. My life is slipping through my fingers, but I dont care, cant get angry about it, feel totally powerless. Probably going to die like this as far as I can see.


When my anxiety is extreme my friends and family would feel like strangers and that made the anxiety worse.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah. Funnily enough I broke out of it yesterday. I was hungover as fukk, barely slept properly the night before and when my body is that run down I have no anxiety really, strangely... I just dont care about anything. I actually had a great conversation with my cousin and really got on with him, havent felt that way in months and months..


----------



## Linguos (Jan 12, 2012)

Same way. I worked 70 hours a week for 2 months as split shifts, I was so exhausted my mind shut down along with obsessive and anxious thoughts. Best thing that ever happened toward treatment for me.


----------



## Dopaminergic (Apr 18, 2014)

I have social anxiety. But I think that it's from dp. When my dp is really bad, I have a tendency to say the wrong things and generally don't think as well. I feel vulnerable and tend to avoid social interaction.


----------



## AnimalNerd (Jun 11, 2014)

I've always been very shy naturally but since the "blooming" of my DP my social anxiety has increased, I've made very faint scars on my palms from repeatedly digging my nails into my palm from nerves as I walk to school through town, I'm often sweating pretty badly by the time I get there too -not from the exercise more nerves-... sorry for the gross info 
I've not heard alot about linking DP with SA but what Seafoam Neon said makes alot of sense. I'll do some research and post if I learn more :3


----------

